# Feral Cat Success!



## Skater (Aug 7, 2012)

We trapped two feral kittens back in late Oct. They were probably 7-8 weeks old, and very feral. It has been a long road - I was chewed out by a feral cat group for trapping them, warned by others not to do it, and many times questioned my own judgement. About 6-8 weeks ago, one of them (Boo), became somewhat tame and started sleeping with my daughter. She progressed slowly and was adopted Saturday!!! The other one, I gave up on in my mind over and over again. We had him neutered and they tipped his ear since I was sure he was probably going to have to live outside (he attacked us repeatedly). I'm thrilled to report that he (Mango) started "begging" for attention a couple weeks ago, and a few days ago, we let him loose in my daughter's bedroom. He is now sleeping with her and loves to be petted - I feel like he's a miracle! He is progressing even more rapidly than Boo and I think will be adoptable soon - if not, we will keep him. He's actually a love bug - if you had seen him a month ago, you never would believe it. I wish we hadn't had his ear tipped, but who knew? I am so happy today!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What great news! Chewed out by a feral group? Shame on them times a thousand! These are babies and certainly tameable with patience and love as you have proven!


----------



## Skater (Aug 7, 2012)

Marcia said:


> What great news! Chewed out by a feral group? Shame on them times a thousand! These are babies and certainly tameable with patience and love as you have proven!



I was really surprised - I called them asking for advice and possibly suggestions for cheap spaying and neutering. Instead, I was told that I had done a cruel thing and that I should take them back out to their Mama and tell her I was sorry. She also told me that I would never be able to tame them - and I worried for a long time that she was right. I also spent a few rough nights worrying about that Mama. We actually had her trapped with an appointment to spay her and she escaped on the way to the van, unfortunately. But I sure felt guilty about "stealing" her kittens for a long time. I feel a lot better about it now, knowing that at least these two kittens are warm, safe, and well fed.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Our TNR group takes in kittens at that age. Im surprised they chewed you out. I don't think most cat groups would say that to you. Have you look thru these post of info to glean some tips in bringing your little guy around faster. Esp the *kitty boot camp* one? You did a good thing! Congrats on your success and adoption. 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/125860-taming-caring-feral-kittens-cats.html


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

This is ridiculous. I would phone back this place and ask to speak to the person in charge. They need to know the facts and stop spreading misinformation, and to pass that information on to those that work with them.

Kittens 8 weeks, even 10 weeks, aren't too young to tame. Even adults can be tamed; the adults cats would have likely had previous human contact but at first this can be very hard to tell. You don't know how much progress you can make or how successful you will be until you try, and by try, I mean give it 6 months. 

Remarkable progress can be made in that time (sometimes they will never be adoptable outside of the people that have tamed them however) and in the grand scheme of things, of the cat's entire life, having a few months of stress and then becoming tamed and finding a loving home is far better than spending the rest of their life on the streets fighting with wild animals and constantly hunting for their next meal. I'm sure if they understood that they'd rather be given a chance with a compassionate person.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Carmel, amen sista! Nicely said!


----------



## Skater (Aug 7, 2012)

I have considered calling back the organization to at least let them know that I was able to tame them. Its possible that they have had "clueless" people try to tame ferals, but still, a little encouragement to someone committed might be enough - even for someone who is new at it. When we trapped them, I was on my second group of foster kittens, so I wasn't clueless about kittens though a little bit uneducated about feral babies. I did read up on it - here and several other places. If I call them, I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

give them a heads up with by copying and emailing the TNR group the Utube videos which would be a great resource for them. there are other urls to up in the Cat Forums feral stickys you can send them too.
**********

The Urban Cat League teaches you how to tame 
and socialize feral kittens to make them ready for adoption 
into homes instead of life on the streets.

Produced for the Urban Cat League (UrbanCatLeague) 
with a Partners in Caring grant from the ASPCA (ASPCA | The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals).
















These are the best Youtube videos Ive come across when your trying to 
socialize feral kittens. Check out their website too. They do great work and
have great tips. They have a proven track record.


----------



## Myulchee (May 11, 2012)

Great story.
Kittens can turn tame pretty easily it seems. Surprised you were scolded. 

We had a similar experience with a semi-feral kitten. Once he let us touch him, he couldn't get enough petting! He is still skittish but kittens haven't hit the independent:2kitties stage yet so they lean on humans a bit more than an adult cat might.


----------

